# Road trip from Poconos PA to Niagra Falls NY routes and advice



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi All,
Visiting PA and 6 of us are planning a ride from NorthEast PA near the Poconos to the Niagra area. We are planning to head towards Binghamton, towards Watkins Glen, to Finger lakes and up North to top of Lakes (like Seneca, Waterloo or Auburn...whatever is up that way. Towards Rochester via Erie Canal way and to Niagra. Looking for advice and or anyone have a route? I found some information on the site below. Is this good information? Thanks in advance.

https://www.dot.ny.gov/display/programs/bicycle/planning


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Can't help you all the way but the ride on 191 along the Delaware was quite nice when I did it last month. Came back on 27 on the NY side I think to Calicoon. A lot of great riding on the NY side there. Lots of climbing.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

empty


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I set up same question in Endurance section. Thought I would get more responses that way.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/en...oconos-pa-niagra-ny-advice-needed-342756.html


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Take a look at strava heat maps also.

Strava Global Heatmap


----------



## jeepinmike (May 23, 2007)

Spelled Niagara. You can pick up the Erie Canal Trail in Rochester and take it to Lockport. It is paved for a short run, and is packed dirt/fine stone the rest of the way. In Lockport pick up 31 (Saunders Settlement), that will take you right into Niagara Falls. Cross the bridge into Canada if you so desire.


----------

